# Coaster Printing



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright, its pretty rough, but I have put up another video on youtube on how to print coasters.

Just search brother gt 541, and you will find it. (Im not sure if I should post the link)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can post the link Robin, I think it would be great to have video of one of the dtg's here. I am supposed to make one but havent gotten around to it yet hehe


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

here it is YouTube - Printing Coasters with the Brother GT 541

it didnt take long after the inital 5 or 6 hours in total it took me to figure everything out lol


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

what kind of coasters do you use to print on the brother?


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you gang run these?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

they are a thirsty stone type coaster. I get them from direct2shirt.com....great guys to work with.

I can print 9 at a time on my platen.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

How long do you press these for after printing and at what temp??

TIA
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Those look nice Robin


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I press them for 30seconds @ 360 degrees ........remember they are super hot after you press them!!!!! (I learned this the hard way)

I highly suggest you put a piece of parchment ontop, or a teflon sheet. Anything that may be stuck to your top platen will transfer to the coaster. Any fibres, etc will transfer to the coaster, and they dont come off.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool video, thanks for posting.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

yes, thank you for doing this Robin.
My friend precoats theirs and then does not have to heat set them. They just spray seal theirs so it is waterproof for sure.

Are yours waterproof from drinks "sweating"?

I can't wait to try!
Thanks again for making the video!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

mardiv said:


> yes, thank you for doing this Robin.
> My friend precoats theirs and then does not have to heat set them. They just spray seal theirs so it is waterproof for sure.
> 
> Are yours waterproof from drinks "sweating"?
> ...


 
no these coasters arent waterproof....they soak up the water, and the ink. I love these coasters!! 

Just last week I tried the coasters from bestblanks.com and they turned out beautiful. They are a cheaper alternative to the thirsty stone coasters. More for those that want quantities. I was impressed with how they turned out.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting that video. 
Did you apply any pressure with the press or just set it down on the coasters?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I applied a little bit of pressure. But in another post someone (I cant remember who) said they just let the platen hover over the coasters for 5 seconds, and they turned out great.

Im going to try it probably this afternoon.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We have done the coasters and we just let the heat press just barely sit on top of the coasters. We just heat ours about 18 seconds at 375 degrees.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mardiv said:


> yes, thank you for doing this Robin.
> My friend precoats theirs and then does not have to heat set them. They just spray seal theirs so it is waterproof for sure.
> 
> Are yours waterproof from drinks "sweating"?
> ...


I had a white castle cup today that was leaving a puddle on my desk so I grabbed one of these that we printed and I couldn't believe how it soaked up the water. I knew they did but my cup was sweating so much I couldn't believe the coaster was dry. I held the cup up just to watch it soak up the water, as soon as it dropped on the coaster it was gone. It was amazing to watch (I am easy to ammuse I guess)


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> I had a white castle cup today that was leaving a puddle on my desk so I grabbed one of these that we printed and I couldn't believe how it soaked up the water. I knew they did but my cup was sweating so much I couldn't believe the coaster was dry. I held the cup up just to watch it soak up the water, as soon as it dropped on the coaster it was gone. It was amazing to watch (I am easy to ammuse I guess)


So these things soak up liquid and they don't need a top coat? Wow! Can someone post a link please where I can find blanks.

That's awesome. I was just using regular untreated tiles.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

direct2shirt.com


----------

